# What is your favorite pick?



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am currently using Jim Dunlop nylon .73mm and I am thinking of changing to the Dunlop Tortex Jazz III's. I find them easier for nailing the pinch harmonics and leads but a little tougher for rhythym parts. What do you use? Why?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

With my electrics I always use the heavy Fender "mother of toilet seat" picks. Standard shape - I'll experiment every now and then with different kinds, but that's what I go back to it seems. No particular reason beyond they're easy for my wife to look for when she's out with the kids looking to buy daddy a present.

I use thinner nylon picks on my acoustics, but my technique doesn't seem to be as heavy-handed on those, so I can control the thinner picks better.

Nothing near a light touch when playing electric, so with a thicker pick I tend to know exactly where it is.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Jazz III (the black ones not the red, they last longer) - for both electric and acoustic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Flatpicks:
Dunlop Ultex .73mm, or Dava GripTip. 

Thumbpicks:
Fred Kelly SlickPicks


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I was using Dunlop Stubby 2.0 mm's for YEARS and just recently switched to Jazz III's which I really like. The Stubby's were great as they had a textured finish and the material didn't wear down quickly. Great for gigging. They were however kind of bright so I decided to switch to the Jazz III's and they are a lot warmer.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the Dunlop Tortex .88mm picks for electric and the orange ones for acoustic.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

BRAIN.
Hate the JD with the huge self gratifying name on them. Too slippery.
As for thickness, it depends if I'm strumming or picking.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mostly I like thick picks--1.14 mm is the thickness I gravitate to most--not too thick & not too thin.

I use a variety of picks--mostly Tortex--I love the feel of them and they seem to work best on my Les Paul.
I also use Gator Grips--although they wear down more quickly. The beveled edges work well on my Mustang with the smaller string spacing--or at least psychologically they do.

I do use Brain picks as well, as well as Wedgies.
On my 12 string I love the sound I get from Dunlop Teckpicks (aluminum)

But any thick pick of somewhat normal shape --especially if it's 1.14mm is good for me.

I also like to use double picks for some stuff, and I've been using my fingers a lot more lately.

I often pick up a few whenever I'm in a music store, especially if they have something different than what I have already.

I probably never need to buy another pick--but I'm sure I will--I'm low on Tortex right now. I keep at least one pick in each case, at least a couple in my pockets, and the rest in an old Dunlop display case.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I am now using Jazz III (blacks and reds) for electric. I tend to use .80 mm for acoustic stuff but sometimes use the Jazz III as well. I prefer the shape of the Jazz III and find I am more accurate with it. 

Having said that, I have a bowl of picks of all shapes, sizes and thickness. If I find my playing is terrible on a particular evening, I'll reach into the bowl and grab something different to see what happens.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

jazz III......I've tried a pile of others - but keep coming back to this one.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Still haven't found THE one for me. I prefer a thin pick, and a stiff pick, seems that combo doesn't exist. Usually use a red tortex right now. Tried a metal one but it didn't give me what I wanted.


----------



## autorpm (Apr 21, 2008)

*Picks*

I LIKE 1.0MM SEEMS TO WORK GREAT FOR ME !! I DONT LIKE THIN PICKS CAUSE THEY JUST FOLD UP LIKE A CHEAP SUIT WHEN I AM REALLY HAMMERING ON IT !!:rockon2:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> jazz III......I've tried a pile of others - but keep coming back to this one.


Same here. You can't improve on perfection :smile:










I use the red ones on electric and the black ones on acoustic. Yes, the two colors sound different.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

autorpm said:


> I LIKE 1.0MM SEEMS TO WORK GREAT FOR ME !! I DONT LIKE THIN PICKS CAUSE THEY JUST FOLD UP LIKE A CHEAP SUIT WHEN I AM REALLY HAMMERING ON IT !!:rockon2:


I used thin picks at one time, and didn't like the feel of thin nylon picks--and the plastic ines broke too much--so I tried thick ones.

My guitar teacher was afraid I'd start breaking strings more often with the heavy picking style I had then, but actually--using heavy picks, especially the agate Min'd picks I used to use, help me develop a softer touch.

It seems paradoxical, but thick picks got me to pick more softly, and suddenly my playing had dynamics! (Okay it was sudden, but it was a short time picking that up.)

If you use thin picks but pick to hard--see if it works for you too.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

zontar said:


> I used thin picks at one time, and didn't like the feel of thin nylon picks--and the plastic ines broke too much--so I tried thick ones.
> 
> My guitar teacher was afraid I'd start breaking strings more often with the heavy picking style I had then, but actually--using heavy picks, especially the agate Min'd picks I used to use, help me develop a softer touch.
> 
> ...




I agree...I didn't like the floppiness of a thin pick, so thicker picks forced me to have a little more finesse - especially on strumming......but a thick pick allows you to attack with rigor when it's called for


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like these in the 1.0 mm size.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Gator 2.0 mm picks for everything... They sound great - not too bright - and I can roll them to use the round corner when Travis picking and they sound good and full and round like a thumb... They wear, and dragging them down the strings can groove them, so I buy them by the score and keep a dozen or more in every guitar case, a few in my pockets, a bag of them in my gig bag, and at least five or six on my mic stand clip... basically, I buy another ten almost every time I enter a guitar store, and then just toss 'em around without thinking much about it. When one wears out, it gets flicked into the world...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ultex Standard 1.14


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like Dava picks : http://www.davapick.com/
I have some Griptips, some RockControl, some with delrin tips, some with celluloid tips, and some with nickel tips. So, i can say that I like these pretty much.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I use Cossette the're made from synthetic ivory, sound really cool.


----------



## larvaboy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jim Dunlop ERIC JOHNSON JAZZ III for electrics and acoustics when I play with a flat pick

Jim Dunlop SHELL PLASTIC FINGER & THUMB PICKS

Hope to try various Wegen picks, which is used by Tommy Emmanuel. Let me know your thoughts on the wegens.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I use Dunlop tortex .60. I did use .50 for the longest time. I love wimpy picks.


----------



## Matsal535 (Apr 26, 2009)

dunlop tortex 88mm.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know who makes the ones I use but they have raised bumps on one end so they don't slip out of your hand. I use black for my electric and red for my acoustic.


----------

